# Installer Tecnician Low Voltage



## Drw81 (Feb 20, 2011)

How do I get in to that field?? I do have some experience as a Residential & Inside Wireman a small % of my job was to Install Sound and Cable TV Distribution Systems, Installing and Repairing Telephone and Data Systems, Installing Security Systems.

I also just finish School For Industrial, Commercial, Residential Maintenance and have my HVACR Certification.. I don't know if my Work experience and my Schooling will get me in the door, But i would love to do more of that type of work.. I fell in love with from my job.. I want it to be a career.

Can anybody help me out on this??

Thanks!!


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

I would start by finding out what your states licensing requirements are and finding a job with a local contractor that does this type of work.

The older I get, the more I like the smaller conductors/cables associated with LV work.:thumbup:


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Look in your area for a company that does work with structured phone systems and start knocking on doors! Also, call on companies that just do fire alarm systems as that is a great field to get started in as well. 

There are national companies that do this work for new hotels, retrofits, etc, but they usually only install the head end equipment and devices, as the wiring is usually pulled by the EC during the construction phase.


----------

